# tool boxs



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

which tackle boxs are the best to use as a rc tool box.
which has the drawers that are deep enuff.
a deep top for tires or charger.
i know the drawers or boxs have to be deep enuff for a 540 motor.


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

I like the Plano 737 and 777


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*Just for*

Just for giggles I punched up Plano and went to their toolbox section, the 1363 and 1372 look nice, no idea were to purchase them?................:dude:


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Stanley Fatmax from Home Depot for like $40.

I can carry all my tools, radio, batteris in the top section, then in middle section all my spares for D8 Buggy and Losi SCTE. The lower section fits my 30A power supply, Duo Charger and 2 sets of tires for both D8 & Losi


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

PDY systems. just google it, pick it up and all the draws lock. nothing can fall out or move


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

bojo said:


> PDY systems. just google it, pick it up and all the draws lock. nothing can fall out or move


 Boy! thats a nice system.....:dude:


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

+1 that looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Thanks It works sweet. It has tip over in my car as long as the handle is in the lock postion nothing moves. not even a screw moves


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

WHICH FATMAX IS IT. i looked online and all i saw was a fatmax for 70.00+


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Ahhh I guess the price went up on it, it was only $40-$50 last year cause my wife and kids got it for me as a Fathers Day present.

But yea it's now listed at $80 on Home Depot.


----------

